# Male african cichilds



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello all,

Just wanted to share a few pretty good shots I just took of a few of my male African cichlids. Enjoy!


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Damn, i don't know why the photos did not attach. I went to manage attachments and uploaded photos from my phone. It showed the list of photos that i attached but they did not post for some reason.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Try photobucket or a similar service. That's what I always do. Works every time .

I look forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I just tried uploading on photobucket and its not working for me. Is Anyone able to help?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Mykuhl said:


> I just tried uploading on photobucket and its not working for me. Is Anyone able to help?


How can photobucket not be working? you have to use their stupid 'copy link' thing, you can't right click the image and copy the link that way.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't know. All I know is that when i go top upload and try to upload a photo...all i get is a blank screen. I try a dew times..
Same result.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Mykuhl said:


> I don't know. All I know is that when i go top upload and try to upload a photo...all i get is a blank screen. I try a dew times..
> Same result.


YGPM
I'll upload them for you if you want.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok thanks. I will send them to you.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice lithobates.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks, and thanks for posting those pics for me


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Mykuhl said:


> Thanks, and thanks for posting those pics for me


No problem.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice collection. Are they all in the same tank?


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Des. Yes they are all in one tank.


----------

